

Advanced Inertial Confinement Nuclear Fusion Reactor - fridek
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/211656667/advanced-inertial-confinement-fusion-reactor

======
fridek
I'm not sure what to make of it, but I don't want to be the guy who says
"naaah" to Tesla.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I can understand. I remember some time ago there was a Kickstarter campaign
for plasma jet electric thrusters for spacecrafts [0]. I was as much sceptical
about them as I'm about this campaign right now, but that time the project
seemed to have turned out to be legitimate [1].

[0] - [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2027072188/plasma-jet-
el...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2027072188/plasma-jet-electric-
thrusters-for-spacecraft)

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4726451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4726451)

